# feedin reds ?



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

my question how much to feed. right now i have 2 6" reds in a 80 gal tank. i feed them about once a week and they are fine no fin niping at all. not i am goin to be adding 2 more reds. i want to no if i will still beable to only feed 1s a week or will there be more aggresion because of # of fish. if so could i buy say 100 feeders a week and feed 50 on a monday and 50 on a thursday. would this keep them satisfyed thanx.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

sounds like a huge risk of infecting ur piranha wit some kind of disease...i would feed them feeders less.


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

dont meen to flame or what not. but that wasnt my question id really like if ppl would answer my question not say somthin i didnt ask in my questio. thanx. also i could feed 50 feeders 1s a week and pellets 1s a week. im tryin to figure out a way to feed less time and still keep them full enough all the time there wont be deaths. thanx again.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

just feed them all they can eat twice a week....do it with anything thats what i do..i feed all worms one day all catfish one day..they all have days with different stuff so they can be as colorful as they are! u only have to feed twice a week and there shouldnt be any fights...mine dont fight at all hardley and they get fed twice a week..the frenzy is nice too...dont just take my advice either though im pretty new wait for other replys on this subject i am just saying what i do =)


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't see a way that you will not have a problem only feeding once a week. Why only once a week?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Just feed them everyday, not like it takes long.... If you cant, then yes i would suggest keeping feeders in their tank incase they get hungery. Mabye todd in some giant danios, they are harder for them to catch and make a bit of a better meal.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I feed my caribas small amounts everyday and "clean feeders" twice a month...







!


----------

